# Candy?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Halloween is coming.

Have you bought your candy yet? :eekin: (That's a link. Click it. I guess that wasn't obvious when I first posted it.)

I love this woman. Best Flash on the net.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not until the week of Halloween. Otherwise we start eating it ourselves. But maybe we better keep some on hand just in case. I like the clip, dark humor is just my style.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was fun. Hadn't seen it before.
Same here on the candy. We buy it the week of. By then, much of it has gone on sale and we can judge how much to buy factoring in weather, etc..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice vid


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it (posted the link on my blog)!!!!! 

As for candy, we bought some....and we're eating it. Although I HAVE stayed out of the eyeball gumballs....


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got 125 full sized bars in the pantry. I find the sting of the price doesn't hurt so much if I buy a box or two every week...

Craig


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was a good one.
ding dong


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I buy a bag everyweek starting in September leading up to the week of Halloween.

For those of you who have kids, do you let them eat the candy that they get trick-or-treating ?? My wife and I don't. We throw out the candy that she gets and give her a huge bag of the candy we bought.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Heck ya, we let them eat it!!! I figure that most people are like us and won't do anything bad to children. We won't let them eat anything that has been opened or fresh fruit. If the popcorn balls have the makers' name and phone number we feel that it's fairly safe.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

That was so awesome! I'm moving into a new neighborhood this year and I have no idea how much candy to buy. Thankfully I'm having a party the next day so I'll make my friends eat it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yep. They eat it all. As long as the candy is wrapped and not homemade.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That's pretty neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I always give out paper-sandwich bags with about 15 pieces of
bite size candy in it, and with the prices? I may have to cut back.
It's a shame that the economy will even hit the kids this year 
But other than that, I make up the bags a couple weeks before.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Great video I linked it on my myspace. I don't have kids yet but anything that's wrapped I'd let them eat it, I always ate the candy I got when I was little. I'm not sure how much to buy yet this year either I haven't seen a tot in years except at trunk r treats. This past summer though almost all the college students moved out of my apt complex and a ton of families moved in so hopefully we shall have some this year.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

When my brother and i were little kids my parents use to make us dump everything on the table so they could inspect it all. I also think it was tehre way of getting dibs on some good candy.


----------

